# essential oil



## lakecountrysoapsandsuch (Feb 2, 2015)

hello,
 new soaper here! shopping for essential oil. still unsure of myself and trying to start practical but dont want a dud . 
was wanting some cedarwood for a cedarwood tea tree mix. this one on amazon seems good price, but few reviews, has anyone tried the Sun Organic brand?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R8GX6VE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

thank you in advance for your advice!!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 2, 2015)

Howdy and welcome! 

I would recommend buying from a soaping supply store as the quality is typically better/more consistent and the cost is less. There are lots of stores. I have bought EOs from: Nature's Garden, Wholesale Supplies Plus, Brambleberry, and Mad Oils. I've heard good things about New Directions, Campden Grey, Majestic Mountain Sage and Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals. I'm sure there are other suppliers folks like better out there. I just have those on my list...


----------



## lakecountrysoapsandsuch (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you snappyllama! I will go check these out. Im just on my first few batches, I love this forum,have been reading for weeks, so much member support and  great info here.Not to mention,books,videos, any info that I can find for weeks, LOL. No local soapers to talk to close to me that I can find. I am already so addicted to this soap making!! Love Love It!!


----------



## lsg (Feb 2, 2015)

I like Camden Grey, Eden Botanicals, Nature's Garden and Save On Scents for variety and reasonable prices.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 2, 2015)

I use Camden Grey and New Directions Aromatics for my EOs. CG is my usual supplier unless I need a large amount because of the smaller minimum order requirement.


----------



## lakecountrysoapsandsuch (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank You All!!


----------



## biarine (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Soapers I want to ask if anyone have opinion about young living ( YL ) essential oil? As they claim that their EO has a high quality?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2015)

I love Liberty Naturals Cedar Leaf Western Red Canada but it is a bit pricey. I also like their Cedarwood Virginia
Young Living is a joke and in big trouble with FDA for their claims along with Doterra. They are also a rip off with their prices


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree about YL and Doterra. Even if their EOs were better than what I can get from reputable suppliers (they aren't) and a fraction of the cost (they are insanely over-priced), those companies will never get a dollar of mine. Their practice of allowing their representatives to make wildly unsubstantiated claims that endanger people is repugnant.


----------



## biarine (Feb 4, 2015)

That's what I think about them their frankincense cost £45 here in UK meanwhile I can get them £6 in new directions aromatics


----------



## BeingBumble (Jan 10, 2018)

I know this is an old post but it references Cedarwood essential oil and cmzaha mentioned loving Liberty Naturals Western Red Cedarwood.  I too love this scent and want to use it in my cold process soap but Im unsure about its safety.  Does anyone know?  I know it has some warnings but maybe its ok to use in soap?

Thank you!


----------

